# NJCOA reports updated!!



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I really had a hardtime reading the update this time. I just couldnt believe how many people go fishing WITHOUT A LICENSE! 
The other problem I saw with this update was the amount of UNDERSIZED LMB that were being kept by people! 
I personally practice catch and realease when it comes to lmb. Not to say I wouldnt keep a bass, just that in most situations I dont. 
That being said I have no problem with people keeping legal sized bass,even if a legal sized bass is only 12 inches and thats not really that big of a fish. 
But to keep a fish even smaller than 12 inches WHY???? how much of a meal are you even gonna get from it 

I guess with all that I just typed, WE should all be glad of what these officers do for us out there each and every day!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GENTLEMAN! 
http://www.njcoa.com/highlights/highlights.html


----------

